# Leslie Gore Passes On at Age 68



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2015)

Many of us remember the singer Leslie Gore, one of her hits was It's My Party, here's another one.  She passed on February 15, 2015 from cancer.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 16, 2015)

Big hit too was "It's my party and I'll cry if want to".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

I remember her from my early teens.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2015)

R.i.p.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2015)

She died of lung cancer and she never smoked. That terrible disease takes a lot of folks.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 17, 2015)

She was just 16 when she had her first hit song.


----------



## mporta (Feb 18, 2015)

Part of my favorite teen years went with her.  RIP Leslie....


----------

